# dometic windows



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

we need new piston type window stuts for the luton window which was left open recently 8O 

it says Dometic V-X/B E 43R 001748
RAF S/Q/ PMMA
AG550700x0300

on the window

Thanks if anyone can help


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

MEES said:


> we need new piston type window stuts for the luton window which was left open recently 8O
> 
> it says Dometic V-X/B E 43R 001748
> RAF S/Q/ PMMA
> ...


Perhaps a call to Leisure Shop Direct may help.
http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/ca...etic_seitz_s4_top_hung_and_fixed_windows.aspx


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

We used them for window parts, they are very knowledgeable and very efficient. Recommend them.


----------

